# lost connection after RSET from localhost

## spottraining

Hello

I have problem with postfix.

Wehen I try to send to some servers meils its not going. From log I see this:

```

postfix/smtpd[12002]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

postfix/smtpd[12002]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: 450 <mail@domain.com>: Recipient address rejected: "Greylisted; from=<mail@mydomain.com> to=<mail@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<194.204.28.196>

postfix/smtpd[12002]: lost connection after RSET from localhost[127.0.0.1]

postfix/smtpd[12002]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
```

Wery strange is this 194.204.28.196 - its in many mails what I try to send. And this is not my server and I dont know, what that is. Also mails to gmail and some other places going out fine.

How to solve this problem?

EDIT: more information - when I send from phpBB mail to same adress (then its sender my apache) then its going out fine.

But when I try to send mail from webmail client - then most of mails will rejected. And again is then there this 194.204.28.196 adress. This is not in this network, where is my server.

Maybe is problem right now in my work computer? This is I think in same network with this 194.204.28.196. But how is possible then that addresses will rehjected when I try send these trought webmail?

----------

## spottraining

still the same problem  :Sad: 

I think something is wrong in my postfix configuration. But what?

I dont find right now. From Google I dont find also solution yet.

----------

## mariourk

I see similar things in my logs.

Anyone?

----------

